

Is it possible for web developer to work in a bank? - p0larboy

All the IT roles that Banks need requires knowledge of C++,C# or Java. I don't really see any opening for web developers at all.
======
silent1mezzo
There are some banks that are focusing heavily on having a strong web
presence.

Bank Simple (<http://banksimple.com>), they're currently looking for front-end
dev's. It's possible but most large banks don't care about their web presence
and most wouldn't be looking for PHP developers.

------
nolite
Banks don't make money developing websites

------
ashchristopher
What is your definition of Web Developer?

The web is a platform - it shouldn't matter what the language is.

~~~
p0larboy
php/javascript in specific

~~~
ashchristopher
So your question should be, can a PHP developer get a job in a bank. And the
answer is... banks hire Java developers.

Why would banks hire someone without the proper skillset?

